# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Christmas: Yay or Nay?

## Rawr

I like the simple things about Christmas like the decorations, lights, music, hot chocolate, cooler weather & seeing my little sister on Christmas morning make a dash for her goodies so YAY for me! 

Only thing I don't like about Christmas though is hypocrisy & competition. People seem to suck-up this time of year so that they can get a good gift or they're competing to see who spends the most money. Well at least that's just how I see the Christmas Crowd. Like I said. I like the simple things about Christmas. Not the hype. 

I do wish it snowed though like it did the year my sister was born back in 2010. Just doesn't snow much here in South Carolina though & if it does, it hardly sticks. Plus like a lot of people, I do get seasonal depression this time of year but still love the one time of year things about this specific Holiday.

----------


## Chieve

Yay!

I like everything including that it makes this month the most spirited month of the year.

But I agree with the hypocrisy or competition, last year for secret Santa last year, i was hoping a coworker would try getting to know me so they can put an effort into getting me something nice.

They ended up asking my dad when he came in work if I like music and she got me an iTunes gift card...

This year, I did the same with the same hope but I am just becoming more disappointed...no one even approached me to try to get to know me to get something I like...

I'm probably just going to get another gift card...

That's the only thing that's starting to bother me about Christmas.

----------


## SmileyFace

I love Christmas. I never understood why people get all stressed out at this time of year. If you don't want to get someone presents, then don't do it. Easy as that. I notice people stress out about all kinds of other junk at this time of year too. It's so puzzling to me... the holiday season should at least be stress-free.

----------


## L

I am on the fence this year - I usually don#t like Christmas but I might be spending it with my boyfriend this year!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

On one hand I dislike how commercial Christmas (and all other holidays) have become, but on the other hand I suppose nobody is stopping you from trying to ignore that nonsense and make your own celebrations more subdued and meaningful. Sipping on some hot cider or cocoa while hanging out with friends and family and simple no-pressure gift giving are fine in my book. That being said, I don't have any local friends and my family is small, fragmented, and has never really celebrated holidays in any real capacity so I'll just be sitting in my room alone in front of my computer like I always am.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Nay. My immediate family hates each other, I'm estranged from most of my extended family, and I have few friends who are close enough to spend the holidays with. No boyfriend, everywhere is closed so I can't escape my feuding family, it's cold and rainy outside. 

Yeah.

But it's a good time of the year to be materialistic, everything's on sale  ::):

----------


## Member11

I think the best Christmas gift is a quiet day in with popcorn, movies/shows and cuddles.  ::):

----------


## Misssy

I was really excited last couple weeks and now I am sick of it already. Though today I was really angry all day long. I could write more later. 

The decorations I like but since I don't have a Christmas tree I am a little disappointed in not being able to decorate one. Also Christmas is not fun alone. I am not going to do a Christmas tree only for myself. 

I don't have any money to spend not even on myself. So that isn't much fun at all. 

On Christmas day I have no plans and will be "alone" but unable to relax because I won't have positive solitude. 

A Christmas truly alone would be very relaxing. I don't feel like being around anybody right now.

----------


## Rawr

> I love Christmas. I never understood why people get all stressed out at this time of year. If you don't want to get someone presents, then don't do it. Easy as that. I notice people stress out about all kinds of other junk at this time of year too. It's so puzzling to me... the holiday season should at least be stress-free.



Exactly. People know I got let go from my job of 2 years so now I'm unemployed so they're not pushing me to get them something. I do pitch in with my family all-together though since I live at home. 





> Nay. My immediate family hates each other, I'm estranged from most of my extended family, and I have few friends who are close enough to spend the holidays with. No boyfriend, everywhere is closed so I can't escape my feuding family, it's cold and rainy outside. 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> But it's a good time of the year to be materialistic, everything's on sale



Oh dear. I know how that is. I use to visit with other family members on Christmas Eve but not anymore. Everyone despises each other. Some of us did get together for Thanksgiving this year though but it wasn't a picnic. I lost my temper with my cousins for letting their dog out that kept trying to bite my 3 year old sister. Plus they left all the cooking to my mom so I raised hell about that too. That's something nobody likes about me in the family. I'm loud & I'm honest lol. I grew up putting on a show for them but not anymore. 





> I think the best Christmas gift is a quiet day in with popcorn, movies/shows and cuddles.



FOAMY!!! <3 I strongly agree by the way. 


I notice the topic of being alone on Christmas is being brought up. Since I live at home with my mother, step-father & sister, I'm not alone thank goodness. I may be an introvert but I can't quite imagine being completely alone on Christmas. It would feel kind of "off". I need a couple of people to spend it with. Plus like I mentioned in my first post, I very much enjoy seeing my sister open her gifts on Christmas.

----------


## Member11

> FOAMY!!! <3



Yes! Another Foamy fan ::  I think AxS needs a Foamy fan group :anyone: 





> I notice the topic of being alone on Christmas is being brought up. Since I live at home with my mother, step-father & sister, I'm not alone thank goodness. I may be an introvert but I can't quite imagine being completely alone on Christmas. It would feel kind of "off". I need a couple of people to spend it with.



I agree. Even though I'm introvert, I didn't enjoy being alone during my two years in college, I live with my mother, my sister and the family dog, Sara now. Much better.  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

@Rawr Family can either be the best part or worst part of the holidays, I guess. 

It used to be the former as a child but now every Christmas is a reminder of how absolutely shitty my family situation is. I get along tolerably with each member of my immediate family (mom, dad, brother)- individually- but relationships among each other are tense at best. Dad's seeing another woman (it's an open secret), there's about $60K of debt that each parent is accusing the other of taking, my mom is weaving a tremendous web of lies herself, brother is as stony-faced as ever when with us. It just makes it worse that my parents still live together- it's all hatred and deceit.

I love them all, but yeah for some reason the family troubles have been irritating me a bit more lately. I'm just not looking forward to another Christmas brunch of pretend forced normalcy.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Exactly. People know I got let go from my job of 2 years so now I'm unemployed so they're not pushing me to get them something. I do pitch in with my family all-together though since I live at home.



That's good they don't push you to get them things. That's when you know those people are definitely worth being your friend and so forth. I was never really able to afford anything during Christmas, and some people in the past have responded with "What? This is it? This isn't a gift!" when I gave them a card  ::\:  Needless to say, I don't talk to them anymore.

I guess I can imagine that if I was a parent and was unemployed at this time of year, I'd be stressed as well. So that's a different story. But even people who DO have well-paying jobs and CAN afford gifts, I just don't understand what they are freaking out about. It's always the issue of "There's so much to do! There's so many people to buy for!" omg the world is gonna end!

*shrug*

As for family issues.. I guess I can understand. Mom's side never liked being around us... to avoid conflicts, we just never met up for the holidays (or any other time of the year). Since things have been improving between us all, we're gathering together for Christmas this year and I'm really looking forward to it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yay!

I enjoy the festivities. They're a distraction, and lately I've been needing heaps of those.

----------


## James

I'm on the fence.  I love it because it's fun to watch my kids in all the school Christmas concerts and plays, they get so excited counting down the days, they love helping decorate, etc.  I hate it because my family is so, so dysfunctional (my mom, dad, sister).  It's really difficult being around them for any length of time.  And we have relatives that come over that I only see once a year.  Lots of people that I really don't know very well = lots of anxiety.

----------


## WintersTale

It doesn't really feel like Christmas, because my family isn't here. So I'm not really fussed with it this year.

----------


## Rawr

> Yes! Another Foamy fan I think AxS needs a Foamy fan group
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Even though I'm introvert, I didn't enjoy being alone during my two years in college, I live with my mother, my sister and the family dog, Sara now. Much better.




We do!!! Wanna make one?  ::D:  

lol Foamy actually reminds me a lot of myself with his remarks & attitude. <3






> @Rawr Family can either be the best part or worst part of the holidays, I guess. 
> 
> It used to be the former as a child but now every Christmas is a reminder of how absolutely shitty my family situation is. I get along tolerably with each member of my immediate family (mom, dad, brother)- individually- but relationships among each other are tense at best. Dad's seeing another woman (it's an open secret), there's about $60K of debt that each parent is accusing the other of taking, my mom is weaving a tremendous web of lies herself, brother is as stony-faced as ever when with us. It just makes it worse that my parents still live together- it's all hatred and deceit.
> 
> I love them all, but yeah for some reason the family troubles have been irritating me a bit more lately. I'm just not looking forward to another Christmas brunch of pretend forced normalcy.



Understandable. I try my hardest to be at peace cause I know that's what my grandmother (mom's mother) would want but everyone just seems to be forgetting what she always told us. What a shame. Like my Uncle is mooching off of my grandfather's money as well as his kids. Makes me so mad cause I never ask for a single penny despite being unemployed & a lot of the crap they buy they can do without. Then they want to talk about me being a low-life. Agggh I could go on & on lol sorry. :/ 






> That's good they don't push you to get them things. That's when you know those people are definitely worth being your friend and so forth. I was never really able to afford anything during Christmas, and some people in the past have responded with "What? This is it? This isn't a gift!" when I gave them a card  Needless to say, I don't talk to them anymore.
> 
> I guess I can imagine that if I was a parent and was unemployed at this time of year, I'd be stressed as well. So that's a different story. But even people who DO have well-paying jobs and CAN afford gifts, I just don't understand what they are freaking out about. It's always the issue of "There's so much to do! There's so many people to buy for!" omg the world is gonna end!
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> As for family issues.. I guess I can understand. Mom's side never liked being around us... to avoid conflicts, we just never met up for the holidays (or any other time of the year). Since things have been improving between us all, we're gathering together for Christmas this year and I'm really looking forward to it.




That's good about your family improving  ::): . Man that would be a miracle if that happened with my family lol. 
So rude about the card thing though :/. I would have jerked the card back & been like "You don't even deserve this!". I'm the type of person that's happy with the littlest things or nothing at all so yeah.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> But it's a good time of the year to be materialistic, everything's on sale



Hells to the yeah. Pretty much this for me.

I'm pretty indifferent myself with christmas. If brings out the kindness in some people, and the complete dickbags for others. Sadly those dickbags are usually like that most of the time and the kind people are usually only so during this season. I've had some really good christmas seasons, and some pretty horrible ones. Every one just seems to be a toss up.

----------


## SmileyFace

> That's good about your family improving . Man that would be a miracle if that happened with my family lol. 
> So rude about the card thing though :/. I would have jerked the card back & been like "You don't even deserve this!". *I'm the type of person that's happy with the littlest things or nothing at all so yeah.*



Likewise, esp at this time of year.

----------


## Member11

> We do!!! Wanna make one?



Done  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Yay. I like the atmosphere. I like the Christmas episodes of TV shows. I like the reruns showing every Christmas episode they've had until Christmas. Feels nice.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Yay. I like the atmosphere. I like the Christmas episodes of TV shows. I like the reruns showing every Christmas episode they've had until Christmas. Feels nice.



Amen to that! I wish we had this kind of atmosphere all year round lol

----------


## Rawr

> Done



Joined!  ::D: 






> Yay. I like the atmosphere. I like the Christmas episodes of TV shows. I like the reruns showing every Christmas episode they've had until Christmas. Feels nice.



Me too! A big favorite of mine. Here lately I've been watching How The Grinch Stole Christmas just about everyday. 





> Amen to that! I wish we had this kind of atmosphere all year round lol




Same here! That & Halloween lol. My life would be A Nightmare Before Christmas kinda thing.  ::):

----------


## Chieve

> Yay. I like the atmosphere. I like the Christmas episodes of TV shows. I like the reruns showing every Christmas episode they've had until Christmas. Feels nice.



It's definitely a great atmosphere haha.

In my opinion the most spirited mints are October-December, because that's when everyone gets festive and celebrate holidays and decorate.

Than the spirit slowly dies after the New Years...

----------


## Marleywhite

Yay! No school  :Sleep:

----------


## Rawr

> It's definitely a great atmosphere haha.
> 
> In my opinion the most spirited mints are October-December, because that's when everyone gets festive and celebrate holidays and decorate.
> 
> Than the spirit slowly dies after the New Years...



I agree. October to December are the most fun times of the year. Then after that it's just plain ol' everyday life pretty much... Can't stand Valentines Day, St. Patricks Day is just dumb, Easter is more for kiddos & Christians, 4th of July is just Fireworks & Cookout Food. That's just my outlook though.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I agree. October to December are the most fun times of the year. Then after that it's just plain ol' everyday life pretty much... Can't stand Valentines Day, St. Patricks Day is just dumb, Easter is more for kiddos & Christians, 4th of July is just Fireworks & Cookout Food. That's just my outlook though.



Likewise. If only I enjoyed other holidays of the year like I do during Oct to Dec. That'd be pretty sweet. Makes me a bit sad that this holiday season is about to come to a close for the year  ::(:  lol

----------


## Rawr

> Likewise. If only I enjoyed other holidays of the year like I do during Oct to Dec. That'd be pretty sweet. Makes me a bit sad that this holiday season is about to come to a close for the year  lol



Me too.  ::(:

----------


## enfield

one thing i like is to hold the strands of christmas lights in my hands and to look at them once they're on the tree shining brightly. it reminds me of what power each of us has to shape our own destiny. wrap them around the tree and turn the lights on and its beautiful. wrap them around you and its lights out if you did it right. dark but still beautiful. holding them in your hands you feel the weight of this choice.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Christmas went better than expected. Brunch was so good at the restaurant we ate at, Dad even suggested we come back on New Year's Eve to eat a $100 lobster. Lol. Also the new neighbours' cat came over when we got home.

----------


## Skippy

I really really like xmas and all the joy and fun it stands for, but xmas dun really like me....

----------


## Monowheat

I've had good and bad Xmases. The last one was terrible as I had a family death on Xmas eve.  ::(: 

Also my birthday is the day after so I'm normally thinking about that (getting older sucks).

----------


## Kirsebaer

Nay!

----------


## Nightingale

On the fence. 

I have a serious love/fascination for lights on a christmas tree (yea, yea, I'm simple-minded, I guess), but growing up, I hated the all the fighting at Christmas between my family because they didn't get what they wanted, what they did get was wrong, so-and-so was cheap in their gift giving, yada yada yada. 

With my own children, I've made a huge attempt to separate the holiday from the gifts. And to be honest? Christmas is hella expensive.

----------


## Hexagon

I like winter, but I detest christmas and any other capitalist holiday. Nay.

----------


## Misssy

Other, I like the singing and the coziness and also a few childhood memories.

----------


## Chloe

I love Christmas. The mood, the friendliness of people. Excited children and getting into the whole being good for Santa and getting them excited for it. Getting to spoil people who mean the most to you with whatever they want. The music and togetherness that you get. the big family meals. Not to keen on the Christmas carol movie and home alone movies that come on the TV though haha but I love Christmas I always have my hat on and my silly dances to Christmas music  and get in a great mood for it  ::D:

----------


## Paragon

I love Christmas  ::D:   Awesome food, presents (both the giving and receiving) and actually get on with my family so it's cool when we all meet up and joke around.

Plus Doctor Who Christmas specials  :Razz:

----------

